# Coleslaw?



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

I have leftover coleslaw from a restaurant and was wondering if it was safe for my three rats? I'm not sure what kind of sauce in the stuff so I thought i might as well ask before I took it home


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

According to the sticky topic in the rat health section, rats should not eat raw red cabbage, but it says nothing about white cabbage.


----------



## crow (Nov 18, 2015)

cole slaw sauce is usually mayonaise based, it sounds kinda unhealthy for rats? i thought rats were intolerant of dairy products


----------



## ChipperJo (Jul 14, 2016)

Is it uncooked cabbage? Rats should not eat that.


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

Alright thank you! I'm not going to feed it to them, just was making sure


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It is unhealthy for them as very high in calories (mayo) and too much salt. That being said 1/4 of a teaspoon wouldn't hurt them. I looked at the list of bad foods for rats (sticky thread under health) and many items have been disproved since then. I sometimes give my rats very small amount of raw red cabbage and never had any issues, and they love it. If you are not sure and/or don't read recent research, the list is a great resource and there are so many other foods to give your rats anyway


----------

